

NPR: '80s ads are responsible for the lack of women coders - digital55
http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/21/npr-women-in-computer-science-drop/

======
Torgo
A while back I went back and watched a bunch of commodore 64 commercials from
my childhood on Youtube and was surprised to see that they almost all included
girls. If that was an outlier, that's too bad.

------
VLM
google image search for "computer science unemployment" find a graph from
creativeclass.com, numerically integrate the negative unemployment rate,
there's your graph of women in CS. Every downsized CS grad leads to permanent
decline in female enrollment, as near as I can see.

Men are stupid and keep signing up no matter how bad the market is, but women
permanently stop signing up every time unemployment spikes. Looks like a big
spike coming our way soon, will be interesting to see in a couple years if
there's a corresponding big permanent decline of female programmers. That's
one way to experimentally test the theoretical model...

~~~
pjc50
Does this apply to other professional job markets?

~~~
gmarx
I read an article/opinion piece a few years ago that posited the reason there
are fewer female scientists is because scientist is, on average, a bad choice
for a career. The author claimed that contrary to popular opinion, this was
just a case of women making more rational choices.

